# New to the Cabe



## Roadkill (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey everyone, my name is Sean, and I'm glad I found, and joined this site. I enjoy looking at all the cool bikes on here, and all the info that gets passed along. Here are my 2 bikes. My first one I bought locally here in AZ last year. A Columbia 5 Star. I think it's a mid 50's. I love this bike. Second is a 1951? JC Higgins Color Flow I just bought last week locally from the same guy. Ride on!
Sean


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 21, 2017)

tats what I started out with a 1952 Columbia and a jc Higgins same colour and it had the chrome jc Higgins logo on the back like yours ,also the other jc did not have that on it I had , also the bat wing was still on it  nice find!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks Larry. I read on here somewhere that only 50 and 51 had the chrome emblem on the rack. I added the lights to the Columbia, since the front rocket light was rusted beyond repair. Took 5 months to find a chrome rear light. I'm pretty sure the rack on it is not original tho


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 21, 2017)

Welcome aboard !


----------



## the2finger (Feb 22, 2017)

Did he pay his dues yet?


----------



## catfish (Feb 22, 2017)

Welcome to the CABE! Columbia 5 Star was what got me started as well.


----------



## Awhipple (Feb 22, 2017)

We have a vintage ride every month, you should join us. The details are in the events section.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 22, 2017)

Welcome to the cabe.Like that higgins


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 23, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Did he pay his dues yet?



I sent the check


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 23, 2017)

catfish said:


> Welcome to the CABE! Columbia 5 Star was what got me started as well.



Thanks catfish. That 5 Star got me hooked. Haha


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 23, 2017)

Awhipple said:


> We have a vintage ride every month, you should join us. The details are in the events section.



Sounds cool. I will check it out. Thanks


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 23, 2017)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Welcome to the cabe.Like that higgins



Thanks. Got my eye on a Regal Deluxe for the wife


----------



## the2finger (Feb 23, 2017)

Juss kiddn


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 23, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Juss kiddn



I know. You're just giving the new guy the business.


----------



## tech549 (Mar 1, 2017)

welcome to the cabe.ya my first mens tank bike was a 5 star also.was a heavy bike but was a great rider.not a bad 2nd choice either nice color flow.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 1, 2017)

tech549 said:


> welcome to the cabe.ya my first mens tank bike was a 5 star also.was a heavy bike but was a great rider.not a bad 2nd choice either nice color flow.



Thanks, and thanks. Got the Color Flow partially disassembled cleaning all the grime off of it and bringing some luster back to the paint. Fun stuff.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 2, 2017)

Welcome to greatest place on Earth!


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 2, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Welcome to greatest place on Earth!



Thanks you Joe


----------



## Christopher (Mar 2, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> tats what I started out with a 1952 Columbia and a jc Higgins same colour and it had the chrome jc Higgins logo on the back like yours ,also the other jc did not have that on it I had , also the bat wing was still on it  nice find!!!!!  from bicycle larry




My1950 doesn't have that cool emblem on the rack, wish it did!


----------



## kreika (Mar 2, 2017)

Welcome to the Cabe! Sweet bikes RK!!!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Mar 2, 2017)

Christopher said:


> My1950 doesn't have that cool emblem on the rack, wish it did!
> 
> View attachment 430337




Yours is a '53, hence, no rack emblem..


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 2, 2017)

Christopher said:


> My1950 doesn't have that cool emblem on the rack, wish it did!
> 
> View attachment 430337



Well I only have one of them, the other is missing. I hope I can find one, or better yet, two of them.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Mar 2, 2017)

Welcome! I'm new too and also agree that this is a cool place too be.  Love your bikes!


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 2, 2017)

Welcome to the cabe.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 2, 2017)

kreika said:


> Welcome to the Cabe! Sweet bikes RK!!!



Thanks you kreika


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 2, 2017)

Rides4Fun said:


> Welcome! I'm new too and also agree that this is a cool place too be.  Love your bikes!



Welcome also and thank you. This place is as addictive as the bikes. So much cool stuff to see, and people droppin knowledge all the time.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 2, 2017)

JimRoy said:


> Welcome to the cabe.



Thank you JimRoy


----------



## Christopher (Mar 2, 2017)

Well that would certainly explain it.


----------



## Christopher (Mar 2, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> Yours is a '53, hence, no rack emblem..


----------

